# Weight of salt sand per cubic yard??



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

I am sure this has been asked a dozen times but what is the weight of salt sand like the state uses to do our roads ????? I have a contanier that is 53" X 37" by 20" tall and am wanting to use it level full of salt sand as ballast and am wondering the approximate weight is going to be???


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

FisherVMan;1135265 said:


> I am sure this has been asked a dozen times but what is the weight of salt sand like the state uses to do our roads ????? I have a contanier that is 53" X 37" by 20" tall and am wanting to use it level full of salt sand as ballast and am wondering the approximate weight is going to be???


Depends on the mix.

Sand is ~3k/yard and salt is closer to 2k/yard.

So if you have 90/10 sand/salt it would be approx 2900 lbs per yard.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Several years ago I had a Roadway Terminal to plow and salt in the Poconos.They had a scale outside for the trucks to weigh before they could leave the yard.Several times after weighing my dump empty and then loaded with one yard of non-treated salt the average weight was 2300lbs -2400lbs.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;1135284 said:


> Depends on the mix.
> 
> Sand is ~3k/yard and salt is closer to 2k/yard.
> 
> So if you have 90/10 sand/salt it would be approx 2900 lbs per yard.


Man....CDLs and Math.....What else are you hiding up those sleeves...:salute:



turfmasters;1135313 said:


> Several years ago I had a Roadway Terminal to plow and salt in the Poconos.They had a scale outside for the trucks to weigh before they could leave the yard.Several times after weighing my dump empty and then loaded with one yard of non-treated salt the average weight was 2300lbs -2400lbs.


Your in the Ball Park....you have to take into account moisture content of the Materal...


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes you are correct about moisture.It can really change the salt weight fast.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

*Whats is the weight of the bin??*

Wondering what the conversion is for that bin that is 53"X37"X20" what is it actually going to weight if we use 3000lbs to the yard ??????? Do you convert the inches to yards or yards to inches ???? Is there a Math major out there in cyberspace ????


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

If you use a base weight of your material at 3000lbs your weight will be roughly 2500lbs. Your container is just shy of 22.69 cu ft.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Really? You can't figure the volume of a box?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

FisherVMan;1136226 said:


> Wondering what the conversion is for that bin that is 53"X37"X20" what is it actually going to weight if we use 3000lbs to the yard ??????? Do you convert the inches to yards or yards to inches ???? Is there a Math major out there in cyberspace ????


I'm certainly not a math major but this isn't rocket science.To keep it simple,express everything in feet--ie: your 20'' is 1.67'.Multiply your LxWxD,then divide by 27 as there is 27 cu.' per 1 cu. yd.[3'x3'x3'=1cu. yd.]Just remember--this is fine here for figuring ''loose'',but when you are estimating yardage for say a lawn job on topsoil,whatever figure you come up with,figure in 10-15% compaction loss due to the topsoil being fluffed up ''loose'' in the truck.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Well thanks so much for the help guys .............. I think about 1/2 full is plenty for the truck... thanks again


----------

